
The Big Hack: How China Used a Tiny Chip to Infiltrate U.S. Companies (2018) - throwaway423342
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-10-04/the-big-hack-how-china-used-a-tiny-chip-to-infiltrate-america-s-top-companies
======
throwaway423342
Reposting here. Over 15 months later, still no concrete evidence, no
retraction, no apology.

~~~
haecceity
I wonder how many people are upvoting you because they think China is evil and
will believe any thing that confirms their belief or they actually know
Bloomberg has no evidence.

